# Open boat tomorrow



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

My grandson has some bug. Going out alone, any shore guys want to go? Either Leesville or west branch havnt decided


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

FYI, the water temps are too high and the o2 levels are terrible. Even if you catch a Muskie and release quickly with the proper tools it will more than likely die after it swims off. When the water cools to 75 or so I would be happy to pm you many great locations for Muskies. Good luck.....the catfish bite is amazing now....


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for your opinion. I havnt went for 6 wks. But I went anyway. When they cancell the tournaments because the waters to hot I may not go then


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great group of guys...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

They are a great group of guys they just have a different mind set than you see up north. Once you leave Ohio they are obviously a bit more hardcore than what we see around here in the sense of release techniques and stopping for high water temps. Most guys northeast Ohio fish all summer and see a lot of fish hanging on boga grips for pics. (I'm not anti boga, great for controlling the mouth and unhooking in the net with just head out) However, they are way friendlier and helping/sharing with information then what I've experienced when I go to Wisconsin. Example: Fish pewaukee lake in Wisc. come across other fisherman say hello how's it going/any luck, returned with death stare and continue pounding water with double tens as they pass me. Go to tourney in north east Ohio, guys are calling out caught fish/lure/line out on marine radio. Just a different culture around here it seems. I did cringe a bit when they had their night bite at leesville recently, temps had to be getting up there. For what it's worth I've been hearing temps in the mid to upper 70's at west branch lately with the recent cool nights, even CC temps have dropped yesterday/today.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

burnsj5 said:


> They are a great group of guys they just have a different mind set than you see up north. Once you leave Ohio they are obviously a bit more hardcore than what we see around here in the sense of release techniques and stopping for high water temps. Most guys northeast Ohio fish all summer and see a lot of fish hanging on boga grips for pics. (I'm not anti boga, great for controlling the mouth and unhooking in the net with just head out) However, they are way friendlier and helping/sharing with information then what I've experienced when I go to Wisconsin. Example: Fish pewaukee lake in Wisc. come across other fisherman say hello how's it going/any luck, returned with death stare and continue pounding water with double tens as they pass me. Go to tourney in north east Ohio, guys are calling out caught fish/lure/line out on marine radio. Just a different culture around here it seems. I did cringe a bit when they had their night bite at leesville recently, temps had to be getting up there. For what it's worth I've been hearing temps in the mid to upper 70's at west branch lately with the recent cool nights, even CC temps have dropped yesterday/today.


There are places right here locally where the water temps typically don't get above 75 in the hotest summers and the o2 is great. You just have to know where to find those places.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Surface temps at WB were 71-74 monday


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

burnsj5 said:


> They are a great group of guys they just have a different mind set than you see up north. Once you leave Ohio they are obviously a bit more hardcore than what we see around here in the sense of release techniques and stopping for high water temps. Most guys northeast Ohio fish all summer and see a lot of fish hanging on boga grips for pics. (I'm not anti boga, great for controlling the mouth and unhooking in the net with just head out) However, they are way friendlier and helping/sharing with information then what I've experienced when I go to Wisconsin. Example: Fish pewaukee lake in Wisc. come across other fisherman say hello how's it going/any luck, returned with death stare and continue pounding water with double tens as they pass me. Go to tourney in north east Ohio, guys are calling out caught fish/lure/line out on marine radio. Just a different culture around here it seems. I did cringe a bit when they had their night bite at leesville recently, temps had to be getting up there. For what it's worth I've been hearing temps in the mid to upper 70's at west branch lately with the recent cool nights, even CC temps have dropped yesterday/today.


Muskie fisherman in the north sounds like bass fisherman around here.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Last info I got for CC it was 79 degrees 5' down. As of yesterday morning cave run was 84 surface temp.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was at CC yesterday, surface temp 77/78 before sunrise, 83 when I left. Caught a few dink bass and drum.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

The first two weeks of Oct. should be right on for Muskies. And the first two weeks of Nov.as well. Might try to catch a ride with someone until my knee is more cooperative. I couldn't manage my boat at this point so far. Should heal quickly. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Roscoe...you in central Ohio?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Earthworms said:


> Roscoe...you in central Ohio?


I live in Centerville, about 10 miles south of Dayton.


Roscoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Ol'Bassman said:


> There are places right here locally where the water temps typically don't get above 75 in the hotest summers and the o2 is great. You just have to know where to find those places.


There are several natural springs in C.C.Lake where the water temp. is much lower. Found a few over by Lucky's Beach. They are scattered all around the lake.


Roscoe


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Even with water temps still in the upper 70's on local lakes , all this talk of the water being too warm is crazy . If it is so bad for the fish then why am I catching fish in less than 4 feet of water ??? When water temps get in the low to mid 80's I back off , but not high 70's . 

If you dont net the fish or take it out of the water regardless of water temp , they will be fine . I have caught more than my share of fish and havent had an issue . If a guy nets one , brings it in the boat for a thousand pics then sure its gonna die . I myself I am all about the boga grips , why ?? Why would I want to put my hands up in the gill rake , which is obviously close to the gill plates in which the fish uses to breath with . I think the bogas are a great tool , especially when unhooking . Putting your hand up in the gills and using its head for leverage to pop a hook is the worse thing you can do , but people do it everyday ! Just my 2 cents !


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree the water thing can be a little over stated. One year it was early/mid June and temps were getting into the upper 70's and guys were already saying stay off the water it's done for the year. I was thinking its just past the first week of June. 

I try to follow common sense and I think we all try to be good stewards of the resource. Unfortunately, you have some really passionate guys (nice way of saying it) who come off accusatory and condescending which right away puts people off from the safe handling techniques and helpful information they do have to share.
It makes sense that sustained high temps aren't good and you may have fish that swim away fine but there will be delayed mortality and never know (I make the personal decision to fish for other species during this time). It makes sense that hanging a large fish from a boga with no support isn't good either. I think bogas are great for controlling a fish in the net to get hooks out and probably not that bad if you are supporting the fish out of the water. I use bogas when getting hooks out with the fish in the net 99% of the time. When I have new folks in the boat and they want a pic with their fish I always have them support the fish and use bogas, safer for the fish and them.
I figure fish are shallow in warmer temps for 2 reasons, food or they have come shallow after eating deep to basically sun bath and digest the food (cold blooded and warming up to do this). Tony Grant had an interesting talk basically saying you can never go too shallow and had a video of him hitting his rod tip on the bottom during the 8 they were so shallow, this was during warmer water temps.
Life is short and some guys need to spend more time enjoying being on the water and life in general then if someone caught a fish and temps are 98.762 degrees. Life is already to short for the amount of fishing I have planned especially with this darn thing called work always getting in the way.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Bogas are frowned upon in the muskie community.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It seems that a lot of things are frowned job in the muskie community. Lol


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

burnsj5 said:


> I agree the water thing can be a little over stated. One year it was early/mid June and temps were getting into the upper 70's and guys were already saying stay off the water it's done for the year. I was thinking its just past the first week of June.
> 
> I try to follow common sense and I think we all try to be good stewards of the resource. Unfortunately, you have some really passionate guys (nice way of saying it) who come off accusatory and condescending which right away puts people off from the safe handling techniques and helpful information they do have to share.
> It makes sense that sustained high temps aren't good and you may have fish that swim away fine but there will be delayed mortality and never know (I make the personal decision to fish for other species during this time). It makes sense that hanging a large fish from a boga with no support isn't good either. I think bogas are great for controlling a fish in the net to get hooks out and probably not that bad if you are supporting the fish out of the water. I use bogas when getting hooks out with the fish in the net 99% of the time. When I have new folks in the boat and they want a pic with their fish I always have them support the fish and use bogas, safer for the fish and them.
> ...


I have a problem with guys muskie fishing with water temps 80 or above in the AM and climbing during the day.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I know there was a study done on delayed mortality. I followed the blog. It was called Project Noble Beast: http://projectnoblebeast.blogspot.com/

Problem is that it was done in Candada, and I don't think they get the same hot water issues that we do here in the midwest. I'd like to see a study where a researcher does a survey for the average time an angler spends with a fish once it gets netted. Then, that researcher should spend the summer fishing through the hot water period and tag all fish caught with radio transmitters. These fish should be handled boatside and in the boat for the duration of what the average is based on actual survey results. Then, we can get a more clear picture of how many fish die. 

Most lakes now with the shorter days and cooler nights are ok. Tight lines guys!!


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

So. This stocked muskie lake in New Mexico,I suppose that water stays below 70 degrees? Why does Muskies Inc still have tournaments in August if this is Sooo bad? If everyone stopped fishing then the bass fishermen would be catching them on light tackle and fighting them to death anyway. Case in point the 55 incher I seen floating at Piedmont.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

rrand59 said:


> So. This stocked muskie lake in New Mexico,I suppose that water stays below 70 degrees? Why does Muskies Inc still have tournaments in August if this is Sooo bad? If everyone stopped fishing then the bass fishermen would be catching them on light tackle and fighting them to death anyway. Case in point the 55 incher I seen floating at Piedmont.


Good point about the lakes out west/south that are normally stocked with tiger muskie, not sure the impact on elevated temps with those fish and reservoirs out that way. 
Not sure what muskie Inc tournaments are held with sustained high water temps over 80. Muskie Inc is broken into chapters and each chapter determines the tournament schedule and when or if a tournament is held. I know some muskie Inc chapter that have had tournaments in high water temps and others that have canceled for the same conditions. Depends on that group of guys. 
If a bass guy fights a fish to exhaustion then oh well, happens to guys with muskie gear. If I killed a 55 by accident I'd probably throw her on the wall. 
Even states look at the resource completely different, up north you have regulations so guys can only keep a true trophy, Ohio views muskie as a put and take resource with loose limits. We are fortunate to have a year round season at least and can catch fish in January as opposed to those more strict northern states.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Bogas are frowned upon in the muskie community.


If you feel that way , please give me a little run down of why ?? You have always had alot to say on this sight over the years , but never anything to say to back it up . 

Please no one take this out of context , I have been around the musky community for a very long time ! All this political mamby pamby bullsh*t has gotten way out of hand the last 5 years among us musky fisherman . All of our primary musky lakes in Ohio are what they call "give and take" , we as the musky fisherman put alot of time and money into the hatcheries and equipment used to provide us with our stocked muskies every year . Therefore when we fish for them regardless of any circumstance these fish die , and with our aggressive stocking its not going to harm the population . If you dont want them to die , then stop fishing for them ! Thats the best solution , and unfortunately many things are frowned upon in the "musky community " , but it will never stop me from responsibly using a valuable resource the state has provided me with .


----------

